# Thoughs or any knowledge on nails?



## SaskMud (Jun 9, 2010)

I learned when I started with screws and only screws,

Now I know I can use adhesives on wall studs, screwing the recess and butts


Any knowledge on nails, where to use them? Making combos using them 
ie; nail reces joints and butts and adhesive wall studs...


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Dont use nails on drywall dude, not good, they break the board and cause pops, stick with what you learned, screws, they bite the framing and pull the board up nice.

Houses here use to be built with hard native timber and nails, It was all wallpaper and stipple ceilings then so sometimes the pops were hidden, if you got lucky.

Im sure some of you out there use nails and will say im wrong, I dont know how things are done in your area but here with how things are done and the materials we have nails suck and just cause problems.


----------



## tricounty dwall (Apr 29, 2010)

we have always hung with nails. we use 1 3/8 cuphead nails . they do nont break the paper unless u make it. We nail the perimiter and screw the field. And if u notice 90% of pops are screws. Ive never had a problem with nails. I know some disagree but ive never had a problem


----------



## victorydrywall (Sep 26, 2009)

When using nails, only use on the perimeter of the board. I learned using nails, gluing studs and using clips. The company I worked for did an average of 250+ houses a year for 25 plus years. Less than 2% of the houses needed any repairs at the 1 year warranty. When gluing, use three dabs of glue spaced like you would screws. You only need to screw in the field if there is more than a 4' span. I understand why some don't use nails, but if used properly, there should be no ill effects.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

victorydrywall said:


> When using nails, only use on the perimeter of the board. I learned using nails, gluing studs and using clips. The company I worked for did an average of 250+ houses a year for 25 plus years. Less than 2% of the houses needed any repairs at the 1 year warranty. When gluing, use three dabs of glue spaced like you would screws. You only need to screw in the field if there is more than a 4' span. I understand why some don't use nails, but if used properly, there should be no ill effects.



I wish you where rockin in my neck of the woods I'd love to see the boarders glue the field here.


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

Right. Dont use nails,they break paper,stick out,bend over and poke your finger. And don't drive cars,they kill animals and people,hit other cars,leave burnout marks all over and leak fluids everywhere. And don't fly in airplanes,they drop bombs on cities,run into skyscrapers and crash on islands causing 6 years of unanswered questions like polar bears on tropical islands or time travel/parallel timelines. And don't drink beer because it makes you beat your wife,bang your buddys wife,piss on your friends legs and grow bloated bellies. And don't use electricity,it can electrocute you or burn your house down.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Evolve,best reply in years--hands down!!!!!


----------



## tricounty dwall (Apr 29, 2010)

evolve991 said:


> Right. Dont use nails,they break paper,stick out,bend over and poke your finger. And don't drive cars,they kill animals and people,hit other cars,leave burnout marks all over and leak fluids everywhere. And don't fly in airplanes,they drop bombs on cities,run into skyscrapers and crash on islands causing 6 years of unanswered questions like polar bears on tropical islands or time travel/parallel timelines. And don't drink beer because it makes you beat your wife,bang your buddys wife,piss on your friends legs and grow bloated bellies. And don't use electricity,it can electrocute you or burn your house down.


 :thumbup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I set my nails on the top sheet before I bring it over to the wall, then screw off the rest. Then I use 3-4 nails to hold the bottom sheet up when I kick it, screw the rest, but nail off the bottom plate (I don't like screwing when I'm all bent over). I don't put screws in the recess (I keep them out about 1/2"), it's too brittle and I'd rather have every screw sink properly, every time.

Not that it matters too much with drywall, but nails are good for shear strength. However...shear walls are unpleasant...double 5/8" with 2-7/8" nails 8" o.c in the field, 4" o.c at perimeter. My arm aches just typing about it.:hammer: :wallbash:


----------

